# Modified Seiko Skx007



## Andy Hird (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi Folks,

Thought I'd share some pics of my latest arrival, a Seiko SKX007 with a Mk II MOD 300 dia, MOD white sword hands, aluminium chapter ring, on a super oyster bracelet.

Allright it's not a Precista PRS 14 but I still love it.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Very Nice Andy...I think the standard face on the SKX007 takes some beating but they do look nice with the more military style dial.I had one a few years ago with the Yao dial and hand set...also mine was the date version.Enjoy the watch.


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice one mate put a stainless chapter ring on my 6309 7040 as well looks cool.

Love the dial and hands!


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2008)

Yes Y :thumbup: love that es


----------



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

That looks great, wear it with pride  I would also look at getting a nice thick leather strap so you can alternate.


----------



## rapidboy (Oct 27, 2007)

Nice, i do miss mine.










Im not really into leather straps but i really liked this one on leather.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Very nice indeed. Like it a lot. :wub:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Andy Hird said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Thought I'd share some pics of my latest arrival, a Seiko SKX007 with a Mk II MOD 300 dia, MOD white sword hands, aluminium chapter ring, on a super oyster bracelet.
> 
> ...


looks awesome mate.....tell you what would look cool on that....a nice brown toshi would look the buisness


----------

